
You Don't Have to Migrate to Python 3 - switowski
https://switowski.com/blog/you-dont-have-to-migrate-to-python3
======
gtirloni
Actually, you do. Even if CPython is supposed for another 5 years by the likes
of Red Hat, the whole ecosystem around it is moving on and you may find your
3rd-party dependencies are no longer maintained for Python 2.

~~~
downerending
Read the article, which covers the over and unders quite well.

For those of us with long memories, it's not that different from the great
migration from Perl to Python (i.e., Python2). Although Python2 and Python3
are more similar, they are definitely two different languages, and porting a
project to a new language should not be undertaken without due consideration.

~~~
gtirloni
I've read the article. Maybe the author shouldn't have used a click-batey
title.

------
OhSoHumble
Personally, I don't want to keep installing an outdated run time to keep older
software running on target machines.

